

How Rejection Catalyzed Zuckerberg, Michael Jordan And Other Winners - woodywoodruff
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-rejection-catalyzed-zuckerberg-michael-jordan-and-other-winners-2010-11

======
pgbovine
i hope when the author refers to zuck's "rejection", he/she isn't referring to
the narrative popularized by The Social Network movie that he started
facemash/facebook purely motivated by getting rejected by girls (or
'mainstream society'). from what i've heard and read from the news, it doesn't
seem like zuck was a 'reject' at all. he grew up in an upper-middle-class
community, went to a prestigious boarding school, then Harvard, all while
having great opportunities to develop his amazing hacking talent. it seems
like he grew up surrounded by geeks and other uber-smart people, so i hardly
think that the origins of facebook were from a sense of 'rejection' (although
that makes for a more sensational blog post).

------
zoomzoom
There is a chinese proverb that also says something along these lines: "In
order to shrink something, you must first allow it to expand."

